
The Cost of Software-Based Memory Management Without Virtual Memory - matt_d
https://arxiv.org/abs/2009.06789
======
knaq
You could do it half-way, like the Transmeta chips, having an MMU for data
only. Code doesn't need an MMU if it is relocatable, if it is installed as one
big blob like busybox, or if it is the result of a trusted JIT.

